# New mama to two cute little wethers...feeding advice needed :)



## shelby (Jul 19, 2017)

hi there! First post here!
My family got our first two wethered baby goats a week and a half ago. 
I've received differing info from the breeder and our vet on what to feed them.
The breeder says to feed them grass hay or grass hay mix with alfalfa and a medicated goat feed.
The vet says to feed them orchard grass. So I bought some of that too but I'm noticing that they're not eating much of it
I went to the feed store before I met with the vet with the recommendation from the breeder and they sold me #2 hay which definitely has alfalfa in it. The boys love it, but the vet says it isn't good for them and could lead to UC.
I am putting ammonium chloride on their feed and I've put it in their water. Any one better than the other?
The eat a lot of dry weeds on our property as well.
Please help! I want to be successful in raising my boys, but am stressing myself out over what to feed them!! If you can't tell, I'm really new to all of this, so I'll take as much info as you want to give. If you have suggestions, what exactly should I ask our feed store for? I'm in California and the people I've talked to at the feed stores in my area seem to know more about horses and chickens than they do goats

Thank you!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 19, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Grats on your new goats! What breed are they and how old are they? Generally speaking, an adult wether needs only hay 24/7. While growing, feeding them a balanced feed (many feeds have added AC) will help them grow well and healthy. Perhaps @babsbag or @ragdollcatlady could provide specific guidance as they are both CA gals, though north of where you are. Make yourself at home and browse around. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## shelby (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you for replying!
My boys are wethered African Pygmy's. They were born in April, so they're just about 2 1/2 months old. Little guys still


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 19, 2017)

The alfalfa will NOT cause UC. Is your vet goat savvy? 

Orchard grass is a type of grass hay. The alfalfa hay is fine as well.
Around here, if the alfalfa is mixed with anything, it's orchard.
Both are fine for your guys.

The calcium is GOOD, it is high phosphorus that causes the issues. You want the feed at a 2:1 C : P ratio 

This is a good link 
http://www.ansc.purdue.edu/SP/MG/Documents/SLIDES/Urinary calculi.pdf


----------



## shelby (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you Goat Whisperer! 
My vet has pet goats, but like I said everything he recommends completely goes against what the breeder we bought from says, so I don't know who to believe!
What exactly would I ask the feed store for when I go there to buy. When I've gone in there with recommendations from the breeder and the vet, I get a lot of "well...you could try this and see". I just want someone to flat out tell me what to buy!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 19, 2017)

What are they eating now?


----------



## shelby (Jul 19, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What are they eating now?


They are eating a #2 hay (what the feed store calls it) which is definitely an alfalfa mix mixed with the orchard grass that the vet recommended. As far as what they actually eat...the clean the dish clean of alfalfa leaving 90% of the orchard grass behind. The vet said if I take the alfalfa away then they will start eating the orchard grass. But like I said I've heard alfalfa is great and then also not to give them any alfalfa...lol!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 19, 2017)

I am technically So Cal... Central Valley. 

I feed wethers alfalfa or alfalfa mix and for kids I would feed a small amount of Noble Goat medicated pellets daily. Normally I avoid the medicated feeds, but this year has been very warm and super wet. I am having issues staying on top of the coccidia so I would absolutely recommend that one. I feed the pellets since it is simpler, every bite has everything in it, and if you feed that, you should not need to be adding the AC. I prefer the Sweetlix brand loose minerals, get the Meatmaker version and leave a little out at all times and you should be good to go!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2017)

Everything you have been told by @Goat Whisperer and @ragdollcatlady I agree with.( I am way north of you...almost to Oregon). I would feed alfalfa if that is what they like. You can also get a goat pelleted feed that has the AC in it; I buy it at Tractor Supply.  I don't have any wethers right now, but I do have bucks and they eat straight alfalfa. My friend that raises pack goat wethers feeds alfalfa along with some AC on their grain. But she only feeds maybe a cup a day of grain and that is to BIG goats. I would really just stay away from a grain or COB and get a pellet goat ration.

Be careful of medicated feed if you have dogs that like to sample goat feed, it can make the dog sick. My dogs that live with the goats eat their grain so I have to be careful with medicated feed. 

You might think about getting a fecal done just to make sure you are staying ahead of cocci and parasites. Have they had their CDT shots?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2017)

And welcome to BYH. Goats are addicting so be careful...be very very careful.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 20, 2017)

I'd just keep going what you are doing with the hay

Goats can be picky, I've got a bunch of doelings that are now weaned off the bottle (most are anyway). Some days the gobble down the alfalfa, other days the orchard or fescue mix


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

shelby said:


> They are eating a #2 hay (what the feed store calls it) which is definitely an alfalfa mix mixed with the orchard grass that the vet recommended. As far as what they actually eat...the clean the dish clean of alfalfa leaving 90% of the orchard grass behind. The vet said if I take the alfalfa away then they will start eating the orchard grass. But like I said I've heard alfalfa is great and then also not to give them any alfalfa...lol!


Ours like O&A. Generally square bales. We buy it sometimes. Geographic speaking, peanut hay is seasonal and in abundance at that time. Loaded with protein. If we feed alfalfa, we try to buy not so fresh, for our goats anyway. We also supplement a 16% protein conventional pellet grain as well.
Bermuda Coastal hay round bales are placed in our pasture as well. Our only concerns are bloating from gorging. So we limit pasture time.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 25, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The alfalfa will NOT cause UC. Is your vet goat savvy?
> 
> Orchard grass is a type of grass hay. The alfalfa hay is fine as well.
> Around here, if the alfalfa is mixed with anything, it's orchard.
> ...


----------

